# New Holland 847 auto Tie



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

I bought my first used round baler this spring. I do not know much about balers in general but I am very mechanical. The auto tie on my baler is obviously missing a few parts. From what I can find out online it is shy one large spring that holds the tie arms up. It could be missing a few other parts and I just do not know it yet.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I had an NH 851 with auto-tie, worked ok replaced the chains but only auto tie problem was a few time the tie arms would beak away from a connection that moved the arm across the bale to wrap it. It was a safety to keep the arms from breaking off if the twine got hung up. Try googling NH 847 baler you find some helpful information. good luck


----------



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

I have scoured the web for good pictures of a complete PTO driven auto tie and I have had no luck. It is hard to define what I am missing without knowing what it should look like to begin with. I did manage to roll a few bales today and feed string in with a piece of PVC Pipe. This baler will not roll a full size bale. It plugs up after about a 2.5 foot bale is rolled. So I tied them off at 2.5 feet. The cows don't much care! I hope it was the fine cut the grass that caused my rolling problem.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

the chain and cross bars might need adjustment or the cross bars are wore and will slip when the bale gets heavy enough to slide over the hay. It's an old girl so have fun


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have an 847 autowrap that I can take some pics of if you need. Or you can look up parts here, http://www.messicks.com/nh/49599?sectionId=4554556&diagramId=49599_121972

When it plugs up, how exactly do you mean? Does the upper chain skip or is it throwing hay back out over the pick-up?


----------



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

It throws hay back out over the pick up. I would love to see some real pictures of your auto wrap. From what I can tell the auto wrap on this baler is shy a few parts and one part broke off in my hand today. If there is a way to convert it to a manual or hydraulic tie I may go that way. It just depends on how much the parts are to rebuild this auto wrap.

When it plugs up it is like the bale never rolled into its core. I open the tailgate and eject it all and there is no core formed. This only happen twice in grass that had been taken down with a bush hog. It rolled the hay that was cut with the sickle bar fairly well until the roll got about 2.5 feet then it would start to back feed. At that point I would break out the PVC pipe manual tie contraption and tie it off. The cows wont care.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll take some pics on Monday for you. Where and what do you need pics of? The twine tubes or the drive mechanism?

Mine will spit hay out a little in light windrows if I'm traveling to slow. I've never had it spit it out on larger windrows. 
If you haven't already I highly suggest you buy an operators manual, your local New Holland dealer should be able to get you one or I'm sure you can find one online.


----------



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes we bought an operators manual the same week we bought the baler. Tomorrow I will take pictures of the areas that have obvious parts missing. The drive mechanism on my baler is shy parts for sure, I know I broke one part off.

Thanks


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

I managed to get a few pics today to try and help out.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Let me know if these help or if you need more.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

After running a couple of 851 bales I have found that they will bale just about anything, fence post included. But they will not bale real fine dry material. The chains dont help any. They take the fine material and break it up even finer till the outside of the bale completely falls apart and than bale will stop spinning and ends up dumping a bunch of material just behind the pick up. Ftom the tractor seat it looks like the pick up plugs up. You can try running slower rpm on baler and increasing ground speed. Also try baling when there is a dew on the hay.


----------



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

That is a tremendous help. 
Thank you.


----------



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

I took a few pics of my hot mess of an auto tie today. The missing knife dog I think broke off when we tried to straighten it. After we run it tomorrow we will repair it. So it's conduit twine feed for tomorrow. We're only doin four acres.


----------



## RyanS. (Jun 9, 2017)

Well the 847 rolled about 9 full bales today. I took the advice given and feed the machine nice full windrows before 11 am today and we had zero issues with it making full bales. Of course our auto tie was us with twine and PVC pipe. It worked. Now to tear into the 847's auto tie in full force.

Thanks


----------

